# Has anyone biult the Gal Line 250T crane?



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has built one of the Gal Line 250T cranes yet. There was an old thread around 2012 when the prototype was finished but I haven't seen any real reviews of it. I'm quite interested in getting one to build but I'd like to hear someone's opinion of it first if possible.

thanks,
Keith


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Keith,

I have not built one, but a fellow club member purchased one and arranged with GAL Lines to have it assembled. It is quite a nicely detailed model. I cannot speak to difficulty of assembly.

Bob C.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob. Do you know if his was made to be operational?

Keith


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello Keith

The 250 ton crane is a design I did about 4 years ago. The original commission required RC so the design does have the capability to be radio controlled. There are knock outs on the winch side frames to mount servos. A few that I know of have been remote controlled. 

The build is not very difficult. It breaks down into a series of sub assemblies. None of which require more than sanding to fit together.

Keith if you email me directly I will send a PDF of a build review that was published in the UK.

Thanks 
Alan www.thegalline.com

[email protected]


----------

